# 55g Lighting/CO2



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi! I'm new here and have some questions about plants.

I currently have a 55g with a Penguin 350B filter, gravel, two plasic/ceramic rock formations, two airstones and a wand, and the following inhabitants: 6 peppered cories, 7 zebra danios, 1 oto, and 2 GBRs. The lights I currently have are two 18 inch, 15 watt, 8000K, T8's.

I have been unable to keep plants alive under the current lights, probably because of the depth of the tank, but I would really love to go planted. Depending on the cost, I might have to just go with the plants found at Petco/Petsmart, but i really love the "grass" I've seen in other tanks.

So, the question is, what kind of lighting would you recommend and is CO2 necessary? I would like to stay under $200-$300 on the lighting. Any information is appreciated.

Thanks!

-TS


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the same size tank and I just bought a compact fluorescent fixture for around $120 from marineandreef.com. It is important to have around 2-3 watts per gallon if you are looking to have any good plants. The 48 inch single satellite compact fluorescent (which is what I bought) has two 65 watt bulbs and lunar lights to simulate night conditions. It looks really nice and its pretty in expensive. The lights that come with it are kind of blue so I plan I getting some daylight ones but, you can probly trade them with your local lfs. To grow plants you will also need some type of fertilizer but not necessarily CO2.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You will need at least 1.5 Watt per Gallon to keep any plant other than Anubias, Java Fern, or moss. And even those won't do much with just 0.5 WPG. 

You can find a 48" 2x65 watt fixture for around $150 (maybe less if you search enough). That would give you plenty light. Or you can go for some good t-5 fixtures.

CO2 is necessary if you go more than 2 WPG (don't quote me on that...that's more of a guess, based on experience, than a fact) . Either way, you'll need some source of carbon for your tank. If you want ot save money and use sunlight instead of more artificial, check out the El Natural forum.

-Dave


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah, ok. This is what I've been looking at: http://www.amazon.com/inch-Current-...4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1236974958&sr=8-4

The problem is, I'm getting really confused on what I need. Some say the light would work, some say the CO2 would work, and some say I need both for the plants to grow. No one has mentioned fertilizer yet, so that's new to me.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh, I just noticed this was your fisrt post. WELCOME to APC!!!

Read this article, it will help explain some things:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html

-Dave


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats pretty good but the one im talking about is 120. It has the same look too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a Coralife 2 X 65 watts (2.36wpg) on my 55G tank. I do inject C02, since it is over 2 wpg. If you do not want to inject C02 then stay under 2wpg. However with that little light you will not be able to grow grass plants like dwarf hairgrass, but should be ok with dwarf sag..


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright, I have about 1/2 wpg right now. How come I would need CO2 if I went higher than 2 wpg? I haven't read the entire article Dave posted, but I'm working on it.

What would be your advice for an "almost" college student living at home with a 55g tank who wants plants? I really do love the grasses I've seen but I'm not sure if I can afford it. Also, does the substrate play a major role? I have gravel right now.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Substrate can make a big difference. it can determine how much fertz you have to use. You could just buy fertz that you put in the gravel but that can add up. I would say in the long run it is a better idea to get a plant substrate. Maybe use the move to college as a chance to redo your substrate.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

For the co2 question it is important to have a balance between co2 and lighting therefore the more lighting u have the more co2 u need.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

So to sum it up, in order for me to have the grasses (if not now, then in the future,) I have to have at least "2 X 65 watts" and CO2 plus a change in substrate. Is that about right?

How many wpg would you recommend if I ever wanted to upgrade plant-wise? And what kind of substrate?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I would suggest from around 110 watts to 165 total. Any where around there is good. 

ADA has some great substrate, however it is more expensive. If you have a low budget go for eco-complete or fluorite. They are still good products.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Most foreground plants require a higher amount of lighting (2.5-3wpg). If you are going to have that much light, plants need a source of Co2. You can go the cheap route and use a DIY Co2 method (sugar yeast) or flourish excel, but unfortunately with these methods Co2 will not be stable and may induce algae blooms (which can also occur with high light and no Co2).

I recommend reading all you can about this hobby before going out to buy expensive equipment. You will need to understand what equipment is needed and why. You will need to also understand how to use the equipment. So step 1 read read read read. 
Recommended articles:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ums/14684-new-tank-setup-guide-parts-1-a.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/12/beginners-guide-to-planted-aquarium.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/10/top-3-mistakes-when-starting-planted.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/04/substrates-for-planted-aquarium.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/12/understanding-full-spectrum-aquarium.html
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/01/taking-first-steps-towards-planted.html

I really suggest getting pressurized co2 from the start. You will spend approximately $150 for initial setup but in the long run you WILL SAVE a lot of money compared to DIY method and flourish (over time the cost of supplies will be way more than just getting pressurized system).
http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C10.shtml

I also recommend eco-complete or flourite for substrate. And getting 3 of http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ght48?&query=coralife+f/w&queryType=0&offset= for lighting. You will not need to run all 3 during your photo period. You can have 2 lights running and about midday for 2-4 hours have the third one run for a noon burst.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh forgot eco-complete link
http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...tby=&query=eco-complete&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

and diffuser
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-5000.html

Everything will run approximately $370 (depending on shipping charges). Which isn't to far from your budget on lighting alone of $200 - $300.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'll definitly read through those articles.  I found a guy recently who was selling a 5 pound tank with a milwaukee regulator for $90. Unfortunately I wasn't sure what I needed to get then, so I missed the offer. I might see if he still has it.

For a diffuser, it was suggested I get an Elite Mini filter from Hagen and mod it to be a diffuser. Opinions?

Edit: Also, how much substrate would you recommend?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have read an article on that but never tried it personally. Glass diffusers are more sleek and look better in the aquarium than the filter. Either way is fine, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

So how much substrate do I need?


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Which of these, or anything similar, would you recommend?

Current USA Single Satellite 48 inch, 2X65W $123.99: http://www.amazon.com/Current-Singl...ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1237262366&sr=1-135

48 inch 2x65 Watt Current USA PowerCompact Single Satellite Fixture $162.95 $136.49: http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-P...ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1237262471&sr=1-152

Current USA Dual Satellite 48 inch, 4X65W $228.00: http://www.amazon.com/Current-Dual-...ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1237262471&sr=1-160

Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO 48 inch 4X54 Watt - (1122 $238.81: http://cgi.ebay.com/Current-USA-Nov...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

One bag. If it's not enough, then add some plain black sand found at your LFS. Lighting refer to the big al's link I posted above


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

In reference to the lights from Big Al's, how many watts are those? It says the T5's are 28 watts each, but what about the "Colormax Full Spectrum?"


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

they are T5 28 watts. 3 of them will be more than enough. Using 1 for a noon burst like mentioned in the previous post. The bulbs that come with them are made for freshwater plants. So stick with them until their life runs out.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm, so with those I'd have 84 watts...but it was suggested I have at least 110. Am I missing something? (Sorry, this is really confusing to me )


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

dj2606, what makes you think that 84 watts would be enough?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Knotty Bitz said:


> dj2606, what makes you think that 84 watts would be enough?


I don't think it will be enough, which is why i recommended 3 light fixtures of 168 watts. Each fixture is 2 T5 bulbs (which IMO are better than using T8's) at 28 watts each ( 2x28watts=56watts, 56wattsx3=128watts). Using 2 fixtures for the entire photo period (112 watts/50gallons=2.23wpg) and the third for a noon burst (168 watts/50gallons=3.36wpg) to prevent algae blooms that occur with newly setup aquariums.

Not sure where you got 84watts but using a range of 112-168 (2.23wpg-3.36wpg) will be more than enough and he will not be limited on plants. To me it makes more sense spending approximately $370 for EVERYTHING (pressurized Co2, lighting, substrate, diffuser) than spending $123.99-$238.81 on lighting alone. But it is his choice, this is just my $.02.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ght48?&query=coralife+f/w&queryType=0&offset=

The Coralife F/W Aqualight T-5 is a double lamp fixture ideal for freshwater and planted aquariums. Includes one Colormax Full Spectrum and one 6700K T-5 (5/8 diameter) fluorescent lamp. Features an on/off switch, a built in electronic ballast, sleek black aluminum housing, a highly polished reflector, acrylic lens cover and adjustable width tank mounts. T-5 lamps are 28 watts each.

This is the description at the bottom of page. " T-5 lamps are 28 watts each." Not sure where you guys got the T8's from. The colormax full spectrum is 28 watts also.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

What confused me was the fact that they said "one Colormax Full Spectrum and one 6700K T-5 (5/8 diameter) fluorescent lamp."

To me, that means there aren't two 28 watt bulbs, but rather one 28 watt bulb and a "Colormax Full Spectrum" (which I don't know what that is/ how many watts it has.)

I'm just confused what that "Colormax Full Spectrum" is. From what dj2606 said, it sounds like it's the same as the other T5 bulb in there.

Is this the case? Sorry about the confusion...


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes the colormax is a T5 with 28 watts, with 10000k. So for each fixture one bulb is 6700k 28watts and the other is 10000k 28watts. It is better to give a range of spectrum for the plants. In the link I posted from aquatic eden explains this.

I will post again
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/12/understanding-full-spectrum-aquarium.html

It is important to understand the equipment you are using in order to better benefit the plants. The articles I posted before will help as a starting point. You should read them.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah, thanks!
And I will read those right now.


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Light $143.97: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ght48?&query=coralife+f/w&queryType=0&offset=

Lid $?: http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=15929016

Substrate $19.99:http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...0_lbs?&query=eco-complete&queryType=0&offset=

CO2 $90: craigslist

Diffuser $30?: Greenleaf

This is just a rough outline of what I need. What should I do about the lids? I don't know which size to get or which company to get them from. Any suggestions? Also, where can I get CO2 resistant tubing?

Edit: Also, some of those articles mention fertilizers. Do I really need them?


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Any ideas on the lids/hoods/canopies?

Where do I get CO2 resistant tubing?

Do I really need fertilizer?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Leave it open. Your just giving yourself something else to clean. Personally an open top tank is more inviting to work on because your not having to take things off.

Green Leaf Aquariums sells some but the tank and regulator I suggested earlier comes with Co2 resistant tubing, seals, and bubble counter.

Yes, fertilizing helps plants get the other nutrients they need and prevents algae blooms from occurring. PPS-Pro is great for beginners. You can read about PPS-Pro dosing regimen in the sticky.
Make sure you follow the Pro as it is easier than Classic. But reading on both would help more in understanding.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etual-preservation-systems-aquatic-plant.html


----------



## TrumpetSmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't want to leave it open because I have aeration in there and the bubbles pop at the top, resulting in a spray of water. Plus, I've already had fish commit suicide, so I'd rather not risk it for the jumpers.

How much is this fertilizer going to cost me?

I'm getting the feeling that I won't be able to afford this. The guy with the CO2 system hasn't responded and everything else is so expensive.


----------

